# Assembling Parts Lists?



## dpsnacks (May 14, 2021)

Good morning everyone, happy Friday. I've got about a dozen PCBs in front of me and I'm ready to gather up my first order(s) to get the components for these builds. What's the most efficient way to build a shopping list in a situation like this? Some of the build docs have "shopping lists" (e.g. two 4.7k resistors, six 390k resistors) but most of the PedalPCB docs just have the parts list, not grouped together. (Not complaining!) 

Is there a shortcut that I'm not thinking about? Do I just have to sit with a tally sheet and count 'em up? I feel like that would take two hours lol.


----------



## finebyfine (May 14, 2021)

If you're like me, and I imagine most people who post on the board, you'll end up with a decent stockpile of common components as you build more pedals even if you're telling yourself now you're just gonna do these dozen (I think we all did the exact same). I've always assumed pedalpcb boards were more geared toward these kinds of builders because of the minimalist build docs (which in case it sounds otherwise, I genuinely prefer). Long way of saying you _might_ only have to worry about turning a ton of BOMs into shopping lists once or twice, I hope it's a hobby that brings you as much joy as it brings me.

For builds with a lot of components I usually print off a component count along with the build docs. 

What I do is basically copy and paste the BOM into a single plain text file (in this case you'd be doing all dozen of them), remove the component prefixes (R1, R2, C1, C2 ...) and then use a frequency counter that runs on each line. A Word Frequency tool can do the second part of this. You can skip the first part, but I find it easier to use the results if you don't skip it.

If you're familiar with regular expressions this pattern will match all prefixes other than electromechanical items and rarer components to make an easy find and replace.

```
^(R|C|D|IC|Q)\d+\s/m
```

I'm sure there's other ways but this has been my go to and it takes me no time at all. The longest part of it is usually how annoying it can be to copy and paste from a pdf doc.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 14, 2021)

I basically copy the PDF in a text document and count them, then put the result in an excel file, then highlight the different component I already have or need to order in a different colour. When I sort out builds I highlight in a third colour to know they are accounted for in the “build bag”…

my excel fil has now way too much tabs, as every order gets a new one, which means I’m not great I’m doing big orders and/or refraining myself to line up new pedals I don’t really need but want to build or try…


----------



## dpsnacks (May 14, 2021)

Thanks for your help, both. 



finebyfine said:


> you'll end up with a decent stockpile of common components as you build more pedals even if you're telling yourself now you're just gonna do these dozen


I'm hoping that's the case - in fact, the only reason I'm not just buying a big pile of pseudo-random parts is that I'm worried I'll forget a component, having never done this before. 



finebyfine said:


> If you're familiar with regular expressions


haha, I definitely am not - at least, I don't know what that string means. Could you elaborate on that a bit?


----------



## finebyfine (May 14, 2021)

dpsnacks said:


> haha, I definitely am not - at least, I don't know what that string means. Could you elaborate on that a bit?



Np!

Regular expressions are common in programming languages for doing complicated searches, replacements and text validation quickly. I never wanna assume someone's background knowledge but it is a deep dive if you don't know them already. This website with horrible 1998 aesthetics is a good guide.


----------



## fig (May 14, 2021)

With a dozen builds, you probably want to get a resistor assortment 1/4watt 1% metal film.
24 - 1/4" jacks, 12 - DC jacks, at least 12 LEDs....knobs (but that should wait for design)...


----------



## fig (May 14, 2021)

Perl is awesome!


----------



## peccary (May 14, 2021)

dpsnacks said:


> I'm hoping that's the case - in fact, the only reason I'm not just buying a big pile of pseudo-random parts is that I'm worried I'll forget a component, having never done this before.



Don't worry - you will definitely forget a component.


----------



## peccary (May 14, 2021)

fig said:


> With a dozen builds, you probably want to get a resistor assortment 1/4watt 1% metal film.
> 24 - 1/4" jacks, 12 - DC jacks, at least 12 LEDs....knobs (but that should wait for design)...


I just wanted to add to this for @dpsnacks that there are some builds that call for 1/8w resistors and while the 1/4w resistors will work fine they will need to be stood up to fit, which can be tough on the first few builds when trying to get your bearings.


----------



## fig (May 14, 2021)

peccary said:


> I just wanted to add to this for @dpsnacks that there are some builds that call for 1/8w resistors and while the 1/4w resistors will work fine they will need to be stood up to fit, which can be tough on the first few builds when trying to get your bearings.


Excellent point. 

These are kind of handy...lots of values and compact...


----------



## finebyfine (May 14, 2021)

@fig Noooo don't make me go and rethink my whole component organization with that slick thang


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 14, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> @fig Noooo don't make me go and rethink my whole component organization with that slick thang


I found an old album with NBA cards from the early nineties, and I repurposed it for my component. The Tayda resistor bags are a perfect fit.


----------



## Crash102 (May 14, 2021)

I'm stealing that book idea.

I ordered parts for 3 pedals to begin. I don't know that its efficient, but i created an excel work sheet with columns for each part, then went through the lists of each pcb.  then ordered from that. I don't know how effective it is, because i ended up missing a resistor or 2. but its what i'm doing until i find a better way


----------



## finebyfine (May 14, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I found an old album with NBA cards from the early nineties, and I repurposed it for my component. The Tayda resistor bags are a perfect fit.



I've seen someone use baseball card sleeves and then a box before but this is so much better. Regretting that I took all of my resistors are off the tape paper they came in to get them to fit into my parts cabinet drawers better rn


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 14, 2021)

Crash102 said:


> I'm stealing that book idea.
> 
> I ordered parts for 3 pedals to begin. I don't know that its efficient, but i created an excel work sheet with columns for each part, then went through the lists of each pcb.  then ordered from that. I don't know how effective it is, because i ended up missing a resistor or 2. but its what i'm doing until i find a better way


Careful, if you miss something and have to do another order of parts, you’ll tell yourself “Why don’t I order stuff for another build?” That’s how it starts!

@finebyfine that’s how it looks in my binder. I have most of my component in there.


----------



## peccary (May 14, 2021)

fig said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> These are kind of handy...lots of values and compact...
> View attachment 11874
> View attachment 11873



I love that folder, I'll have to do a little Googling to see if I can't find the book without the resistors.

My current solution actually works surprisingly well in terms of organization (I can find what I need pretty quickly), but it's getting a little packed in there.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 15, 2021)

When I started the hobby, I went full commitment and checked out various DIY sites that have beginner-guides and/or with a suggested list of components to get (Beavis, GuitarPCB...).

Then like a Great Northern Pike I lay in wait for the wee froggy Tayda sales to swim by on the calendar. GULP!

Oh, and I bought PCBs, a LOT of PCBs... and eventually a few kits, too, where it was easier to make sure I had all the rare components already included and didn't need to special order them (like flangers). With the parts stash I was already accumulating, I could make mods (or replace/repair components I fried as I learned — still fryin' & learnin'!). I even bought 1/8w resistors, in preparation for the 1590A builds I was schemin' up. Always order extra, so you don't go hungry if something wriggles out of your grasp and vanishes under some kelp, uh, cabinet or chest-of-drawers, bed or other large immovable object where you solder.


This has proved to be worthwhile for me, as I was interested in getting the Low Tide (Shallow Water) and I was lazy and hesitated on getting some 3207 ICs (the last 2 at Electric Druid). Of course they were gone and other places rapidly sold out as PPCB forumites snapped them up when the Low Tide was released. However, I hadn't checked my ICs doc (simple good ol TextEdit! FTR!) and apparently at some point I bought 4 3207s knowing I was going to build some more flangers at some point... Now I just need a couple easier-to-get ICs for the Low Tide.


STOCKPILE!
Years in advance.

Wish I'd done that with TH J201s, but they were already pricey and scarce when I started the hobby.


----------



## dpsnacks (May 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Then like a Great Northern Pike I lay in wait for the wee froggy Tayda sales to swim by on the calendar.


Where's the best place to learn about the Tayda sales? Their Facebook page, where the codes used to come out, says that the last code was about 14 months ago.


----------



## fig (May 15, 2021)

Another time / dollar / brain saver is to only buy 1MΩ pots. Linear, taper, or reverse-taper. Then use this chart (or if you can do it in your head) to reduce to correct value, by soldering the correct resistor from lug 1 to lug 3. I used common value resistors to get close, and listed the actual yields. The chart assumes a 1MΩ starting value.





(solder to under-side).

Edit: I've been told this is not a good idea. I use it, but cannot suggest it as a solid practice.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 15, 2021)

dpsnacks said:


> Where's the best place to learn about the Tayda sales? Their Facebook page, where the codes used to come out, says that the last code was about 14 months ago.



As far as I know...
They haven't had a sale since getting hammered by Covid, no point in having a sale-spike when most of your workers are at home...
Once the modern scourge is under control and everything levels out to the "new normal", I'm guessing Tayda may resume sales.


----------



## finebyfine (May 15, 2021)

@fig @SYLV9ST9R @peccary alright you guys forced me to take a picture to try and step back and look at my resistor drawers as if it wasn't mine, and it's awesome. sorry for the jealousy you're about to experience!


----------



## peccary (May 15, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> @fig @SYLV9ST9R @peccary alright you guys forced me to take a picture to try and step back and look at my resistor drawers as if it wasn't mine, and it's awesome. sorry for the jealousy you're about to experience!
> View attachment 11893



To be honest I think about doing something similar pretty often. But there is something satisfying to me about being able to keep a butt-load of resistors organized in a 6'' box as opposed to a large unit like that. I do keep my caps and just about everything else I use organized in those kinds of storage boxes.


----------



## finebyfine (May 15, 2021)

peccary said:


> To be honest I think about doing something similar pretty often. But there is something satisfying to me about being able to keep a butt-load of resistors organized in a 6'' box as opposed to a large unit like that. I do keep my caps and just about everything else I use organized in those kinds of storage boxes.



Yeah that is definitely the annoying thing about it. The resistor drawers especially because even 200 of a value doesn't take up ANY of a divided smaller drawer like that so it always feels like it takes up more space than it needs to. If the drawers were 1/4 of the size I'd probably only need two of these units instead of the 4 I do have. A friend is supposedly 3d printing 4 way dividers for me but that was supposed to be months ago lol


----------



## fig (May 15, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> alright you guys forced me



A peek at my mess


----------



## peccary (May 15, 2021)

fig said:


> A peek at my mess
> View attachment 11899
> 
> View attachment 11901


Holy crap, that's a friggin surgical auditorium compared to my space.


----------



## finebyfine (May 15, 2021)

fig said:


> A peek at my mess



shiiiiit that rules .. my god your flush cutter organization


----------



## fig (May 15, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> shiiiiit that rules .. my god your flush cutter organization


Well thank you! You should see off-camera! 

I had just put the cover on that pedal. Mr. Bones' Viceroy. Gonna test groove it later....


----------



## dpsnacks (May 16, 2021)

Thanks, everyone. I'm almost done with my first large parts order... a few of the (non-PedalPCB) build docs call for specific kind of capacitors (electrolytic, film, ceramic, etc.) For PedalPCB builds and general builds, which kind are most common?

Never mind - this thread from last year was just what I needed. https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/capacitor-types.2378/post-18335


----------

